# Esa 9162/4 Plaques



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi

What's the best/safest way to get the make/model plaque off of an ESA 9162/4 oscillator module?

Have just swapped one off of a titus 'donor' watch to get a new Tissot Tissonic running and I want to put the Tissonic plaque on the 'new' oscillator.

Can't see any way of lifting the Tissonic plaque off its module though.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I suspect the Hawk (Paul) may be able to help you out on this, I have seen movements with the plaque removed so I would imagine its possible.

I would think he will be along soon.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy,

They usually come away fairly easily..in fact, I've a few that have fallen off on their own accord.

I use Swann-Morton surgical blade to get underneath the end of the plaque...it then usually "pops off" ok without too much trouble. BTW: I do this under a microscope.

Hope this helps....

Paul


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Andy,
> 
> They usually come away fairly easily..in fact, I've a few that have fallen off on their own accord.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, I have a few packs of scalpel blades around, I'll give one a go.

On another note, I swapped the Oscillator because the 'driving' click has come off the Tissonic's module. Can it be reattached?

The brass 'base' of the click appears to have separated, half is still attached to the module, the seller included the other half in the sale.

Can't see how it was attached before though. Are they glued in place?

I'm treating the old module as 'scrap' for now, so I've no qualms on using it for practice, if it can be fixed.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep as Paul says....thin bladed quality knife...press against corner of plaque and twist up...should pop off easily...re-apply with a blob of superglue.

Pawl posts are press fitted at factory...never quite manged to get one reattached successfully, however did buy a watch of the Bay once ( from India ) that had a reglued one...lots and lots of glue..and surprisingly it kept perfect time.....so it is possible...

Regards Keith


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys.

That's what I like about this place.


----------

